# What is CBR cord blood?



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 4, 2010)

MD wrote on charge sheet "CBR cord blood was done" and I need to find a CPT code.  I can't find a related definition for CBR in OB.  Can someone help with the definition and possibly even a code?
TIA!!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 4, 2010)

CBR stands for cord blood registry.  This is where you send the stem cells from the cord blood to be banked.  This should help with finding a CPT code.


----------



## CHRISSYCODER (Jan 4, 2010)

Blood taken from the cord for banking is out of pocket payment, not for insurance. However, here's what Viacord says about billing for cord blood collection: 

Submit the claim to your patient's insurance using CPT 59899. Use the ICD-9 code V59.02 (stem cell donor).


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 4, 2010)

Thank you...so I need to figure a fee for this.  His note states "<__________> cord blood was obtained using the proprietarey equipment, syringes, and an iodine prep of the cord itself".  Would you liken that to 36400 (venipuncture, younger than afe 3 years, necessitating physician skill...)?


----------



## READNOWER (Mar 5, 2010)

38205.......@ $350


----------

